# "Yes. Umm. The house is actually permeated by an unspeakable evil..."



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

This cracks me up:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Loved it! I'll buy that house.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL Funny!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

hahahaha!!! love the way they just ignore his fear haha


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

and the schools around there are very good?!?!....I'll take it


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very funny.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Cracked me up too.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

"... uhh, dead clown in the garden..."

ROFL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great vid! LOL


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hahahahaha sweet


----------

